# hi, new to forum from U.S.



## arsenal9 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi i am a U.S. citizen 33 years of age, male , no kids, no wife. I am planning to move out of the NYC life and hopefully into a more relaxed and out of all the crap thats going on in this country at this time. I need few answers if anyone can help me i ll greatly appreciate it. 
1) do i need a visa with a U.S. pass.
2) do i need a residency permit if i am planning to stay there for at least 2 or 3 years.
3) do i need a work permit and if yes how do i get it.
4) is there such a thing as a social security number and if yes how do i go about it,.
5) can i rent a place easily or i need bank statements or what else is needed
6) where do u suggest for me to look into for a decent living environment.(not too busy and manic)
7) and last can i get a job there. I owned my own business here but no longer and have worked in a bank for 4 years before that. I have a college degree also. but i am willing to do anything to start.
8) i am bringing few thousand dollars with me but i dont know the cost of living there.

I will appreciate all your help and responses greatly. thnks again


----------

